# ZAP 6.0, vsmon.exe out of control



## MarieJoe (Oct 22, 2004)

Please help. I've been to teh ZA forum and they are not much help.
They seem unusually quiet in fact.

I made the HUGE mistake of upgrading to ZAP 6.xx and am now in hell for it.
I get NO tray icon for ZAP and cannot figure out how to disarm it to uninstall it.
I cannot uninstall as is because the TrueVector (vsmon.exe) won't shut down.


The vsmon.exe is EATN memory and can get the page files to 1330 MB in less than an hour. Causing me to run our of VM.

Running WinXP, [email protected] with 384 RAM.

I just want to get out of this hellish situation.
I'm buying a router as a hardward firewall tomorrow.
But, I need to get the darn ZAP out so I can get control beack to my PC>

Also, any good suggestions for a firewall to block only outgoing?

I'm more than happy to run HiJack here or in another topic to help this situation.

PLEASE HELP :shocked:


----------

